# Display 7 segmentos en Pspice... ¿Donde?



## nublo (Mar 28, 2011)

Alguien me puede decir donde puedo encontrar un 7 segmentos para la simulación con el software pspice?? Lo busco en las galerias pero nada, a lo mejor tiene un nombre que desconozco, o si existe algun sitio donde descargarlo.

Saludo y gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2011)

Porque no te bajas la version LTSPÍCE  es frreeware y es fresquita fresquita como diria Fogonazo, ya que esta actualizada al 24/03/2011
http://www.linear.com/designtools/software/#LTspice

y aqui un magnifivo tutorial+
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://denethor.wlu.ca/ltspice/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.edaboard.com/thread182713.html%26hl%3Des%26biw%3D779%26bih%3D427%26prmd%3Divns&rurl=translate.google.com.ar&usg=ALkJrhiTsjaP4JEYCuVZhIzXfp7T5GOd7w

y la joyita, donde buscar lbrerias para spice
http://www.emwonder.com/spicemodels/


----------



## nublo (Mar 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias pandacba, voy a echarle un vistazo a ver que tal.

Gracias de nuevo


----------

